
Web Server Benchmarking, a rant - fogus
http://jlouisramblings.blogspot.com/2011/06/web-server-benchmarking-rant.html
======
sc68cal
A very interesting breakdown of how statistics can end up skewing conclusions,
if you aren't asking the right questions.

 _Torture numbers, and they'll confess to anything. ~Gregg Easterbrook_

